# PaySlip- Payment Method- Cash



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

i will be applying for spouse visa soon.

my job is in a private small company...

i am issued payslip end of every month and the payment method is cash !! correct tax is paid on each payslip !!

my boss puts the cash in all employees account!! 

but sometime he puts it on 2nd , sometimes 3rd and in one statement , he deposited it on 7th ..... 


meanwhile the deposit is exact as mentioned on payslip net pay !!!

is it okay? does the payslips and bank statement correspond ? or it can cause a problem?


----------



## vwhiting (Mar 21, 2013)

I think it would help if you also ask your Employer to write a letter on a company letter head to UKBA confirming that you work there, and what you earn each month. Also that you are still needed for your job (and what you do).


----------



## pvenkatkrishna (Mar 20, 2013)

*PBS dependant*



abidabzhussain said:


> i will be applying for spouse visa soon.
> 
> my job is in a private small company...
> 
> ...


-- 
Hi,

from what I know, salary date is not important as long as you have your payslip with the right information.

If you have maintained funds for more than 90days, you can put up the application, however it is good course of action if your employer issues a supporting letter.

I have a template of it, it might help you, amend the paragraph accordingly. please find the attachment. 

Coming 6th Apr 2013, rules and fees are going change make sure you maintained right amount in the bank. and follow the PBS dependant application form guideline.

Regards,


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks for replying , i did not get the attachement , can u email it plzz

[email protected]


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

pvenkatkrishna said:


> --
> Hi,
> 
> from what I know, salary date is not important as long as you have your payslip with the right information.
> ...


The OP is applying for spouse visa under the family route, so PBS dependant guideline is irrelevant.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

abidabzhussain said:


> i will be applying for spouse visa soon.
> 
> my job is in a private small company...
> 
> ...


As far as I understand, as long as the amount of cash deposited is EXACT the same as your payslips show, and are deposited relatively around the same time, you should be okay.


----------

